# Rebate Mate Competitor?



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Found this while browsing Youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9RiqJGZXoQ

I know that they are giving a demonstration, but seems awfully slow!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow. That's more than slow. I'm sure once you get the hang of it it goes much quicker, but there sure seem to be a lot of tools needed to make the new joint (cutting unit, splitting thing (roller), vacuum, compound tube, small joint knife, roller again. 

The joint looks super strong with tape inside and out though.

I just thought of something.........why not use splines in drywall joints?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Holy crap!? What is that!? Friggen rocket science!? 
That looks like the most complicated thing in the world!?
Why are they wearing friggen haz mat suits!? :blink:








I guess if all of my clients were billionaires and I charged them up the ass! then I could justify slicing open sheets of drywall with NASA moon equipment, crazy saws and vacuums and re-enforcing them inside and outside with CIA super glue and double mesh taping all my joints...
All of that so that a 40lb midget can stand on my joints!? :jester::yes:

No thank you!
Mud and paper tape work just fine in my part of the world.

Unless they're launching my sheets of drywall into outer space and they're supposed to land the impact without cracking at the seems, then I will continue to do things the way 99% of the world does them.

Without haz mat suits, ridiculous saws, vacuums, super glue, double meshed fiber tapes(inside and outside)

Their job site looks like it was a scene from Steven Spielberg's E.T.









Okay....So I exaggerated a tiny bit....:laughing::jester:
But you get my point.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Yep, I dont think the rebatemate has anything to worry about, looks like a strong join but too labour intensive.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Yep, I dont think the rebatemate has anything to worry about, looks like a strong join but too labour intensive.


I'm not really sold on either but THAT is absolutely ...
I will say though that the Rebatemate looks like it does what it's supposed to do.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

*Considering In Place Costs it's worth considering*

I saw a demonstration of this tool at the Intex Expo 2012 in North Carolina and was totally impressed. Considering what it does ... eliminates the uncertainties of time and risk in butt joint applications ... a system to leverage those benefits could be easily developed. I've been experiencing the experiences of the experienced drywall hanger and finisher for over 38 years and see possibilities.:thumbup:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

AHHHHHHHHH ......I think i will stick to the good old butt boards....


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

frig all ya need is 20 set as a preeee fill and thats supa strong


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

While we're on the subject of "kicking butts" ... considering all the variables, scenarios and risks that you know relevant to butt joint hanging and finishing, what are the in-place costs to deliver a butt joint?


----------

